# Pain, Nagato, Konan, Madara and Rikudou cracks (3 images)



## Kadaobi (Feb 21, 2009)

When I was so upset then I drew some cracks make me feel better now ^ ^ I had fun time to draw Rikudou though 

*Naruto vs Nagato crack*


*Rikudou crack*


*Pain is obsessed with Rikudou crack*

*Spoiler*: __ 








I hope you like it xD


----------



## AVH (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome and cute although I couldn't understand what they were saying inthe second one and part of the third one.


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the first one with mecha Jesus chasing Naruto.
someone should translate the last two pics.


----------



## mahiyain (Feb 21, 2009)

Omg I saw all the characters listed and I had to click it and now I'm glad I did..
Lmao at the first one.. but I wish I could understand the rest


----------



## Cirus (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the first one is lol.  That made me laugh.  Keep up the work.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Rinme (Feb 22, 2009)

Cute and great works.
I liked the first one.


----------



## Kadaobi (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Replied_ 





AVH said:


> Awesome and cute although I couldn't understand what they were saying inthe second one and part of the third one.



Thank you!!!!



Plot Hole said:


> I like the first one with mecha Jesus chasing Naruto.
> someone should translate the last two pics.



LOL XDDDDD No no, I should translate the last two pics >:3



mahiyain said:


> Omg I saw all the characters listed and I had to click it and now I'm glad I did..
> Lmao at the first one.. but I wish I could understand the rest



Oh xD Aw, sorry! I'm going to translate it now X3 



Cirus said:


> I think the first one is lol.  That made me laugh.  Keep up the work.  I look forward to seeing more.



Glad that you laugh ^ ^ Thank you for looking forward my works.



Rinme said:


> Cute and great works.
> I liked the first one.



XDDD A lot people likes the first one X3





Sorry for confused what they are talking about T_T I'm going to translate it now~



*Spoiler*: _Translated_ 





*First pic:*

Rikudou or 6 sages or 6 paths of sage (I guess it means)...

*Pain:* Rikudou... I love you...
*Rikudou:* .....

_*Note:* Pain isn't gay but he's obsessed with Rikudou! XD_

*Second pic:*

*Konan and Madara:* Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!
*Pain:* Rikudou-san <3 (Or 6 sages or 6 paths or something, I guess xD)
*Rikudou (thinking):* Pain is so stupid...

I drew Rikudou is reveal (he haven't reveal in Naruto manga yet but I'm curious what he looks like...) near the Japanese words mean Rikudou-san or 6 sages or 6 paths xD

Pain is wearing as Rikudou in left down says "6 paths of Pain"...


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 24, 2009)

I love them

great


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 24, 2009)

I love it! That is perfect pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2009)

Cute !!


----------



## Smitty (Feb 24, 2009)

haha that brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Alice (Feb 24, 2009)

Last one is funny


----------



## Euraj (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow. That's really lol-worthy.


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you all *hug* XDDDd


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 2, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you! ^ ^


----------



## chrisp (Mar 5, 2009)

I love your style man. It's the best I've seen here on NF.


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 6, 2009)

Rofl I love the first one.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Mar 6, 2009)

the first one made me laugh


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you all! I'm glad that you love first one XD 

Maybe I'll re-draw and color it soon ^-^



Zarigani said:


> I love your style man. It's the best I've seen here on NF.



Awww XD Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2009)

*omg so cute and funny 

Pain looks so cute on the first one with the blush  pek

i hope you`ll color them 
*


----------

